# How many types of Kings whetstone are there (e.g. deluxe, etc.)?



## Cambo (Mar 21, 2017)

Ive been searching the web with little luck. What is the best type King makes? Cheapest?


----------



## foody518 (Mar 21, 2017)

http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=335_405_408
There's also the King Hyper stones
Best is subjective
Cheapest is also going to be somewhat dimension dependent. The smaller dimensions which are not always as easy to use for kitchen knives and wear out more quickly will be cheaper


----------



## mcritchlow (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm surprised more vendors that carry King don't carry the Hyper stone(s).


----------



## JBroida (Mar 21, 2017)

there was a time when more did... you guys go through phases of what's popular rather quickly


----------



## dwalker (Mar 21, 2017)

JBroida said:


> there was a time when more did... you guys go through phases of what's popular rather quickly



That is so true.


----------



## valgard (Mar 21, 2017)

JBroida said:


> there was a time when more did... you guys go through phases of what's popular rather quickly



So much true, it's flavour of the week almost.


----------



## panda (Mar 21, 2017)

King hyper is most definitely not a flavor of the month, it's a hidden gem.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 21, 2017)

King hype would be a better name for that stone


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 21, 2017)

All the King stones are made by a company called Matsunaga (www.matsunaga-corp.co.jp).

The selection is actually relatively limited.

-There's the well-known red-brown King Deluxe line, which comes in 300, 400, 700, 800, 1000, 1200. The 800/1000/1200 are really the core of that line, and they come in lots of different sizes.
-There's the coarse line of stones sold under the Sun tiger brand, in 220, 240 and even coarser grits.
-The yellow finishing stones in 4000, 6000 & 8000 grit.

-Then there are the hyper stones in 1000 grit.
-And Neo stones in 800 grit (these are supposedly a stone specifically for stainless steels).

There are loads of other stones for sickles, tools and all kinds of industrial uses but for knives this is it.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 21, 2017)

Don't forget the the King Kong stone


----------



## foody518 (Mar 21, 2017)

Stu of TFJ did some interesting medium grit stone tests on chisels. King Deluxe, Neo, and Hyper (Hard) are mentioned, among others. http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/wordpress/?p=713


----------



## valgard (Mar 21, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> All the King stones are made by a company called Matsunaga (www.matsunaga-corp.co.jp).
> 
> The selection is actually relatively limited.
> 
> ...



I would add that someone here showed a King Hyper 2000 I think it the 1K stone hunt thread.


----------



## GRoc (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes, you can get a King Hyper 2000 from ebay for less than 100 USD including shipping (at least you could, last time I checked, last month).
Anyone tried the 2k hyper? My first stone was the King combo 800/6000, not a bad combo stone, but not great either


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 22, 2017)

valgard said:


> I would add that someone here showed a King Hyper 2000 I think it the 1K stone hunt thread.



Oddly enough it's not on their own website. Maybe it's old stock / no longer produced?


----------



## GRoc (Mar 22, 2017)

That would be my guess too, since it is branded as King Hyper, but I do not know for sure


----------



## JBroida (Mar 22, 2017)

panda said:


> King hyper is most definitely not a flavor of the month, it's a hidden gem.



how hidden can it be? Korin sold it for years


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 22, 2017)

But Korin is so 2014. Doh!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 22, 2017)

Often, two different hardness grades (home and pro use) are mentioned when the old school king stones are discussed?


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 22, 2017)

Haven't actually seen that on their website. They only differentiate in size / width. Same for the hypers.


----------



## panda (Mar 22, 2017)

Jon, because nobody has hyped it besides badgertooth and I &#128512;


----------



## JBroida (Mar 22, 2017)

panda said:


> Jon, because nobody has hyped it besides badgertooth and I &#128512;



fair enough


----------



## Cambo (Mar 31, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the insights! One last question--what's the difference between the hyper stone and the others?


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 8, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Stu of TFJ did some interesting medium grit stone tests on chisels. King Deluxe, Neo, and Hyper (Hard) are mentioned, among others. http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/wordpress/?p=713


I recently bought a couple of HSS chisels and the last stone in that review to sharpen them, the Sigma Select II 1000. That stone is an absolute beast. It eats steel like it's nothing.


----------

